# the slow road back!



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Im going to start a thread following my route gaining mass and getting back to my serious training for next yrs competition.

Since december of 2008 i lost my gym i had had for some 10yrs which left me feeling depressed and did not know quite what to do next.Well its now April and i am still unemployed and still fighting everyday to keep my head above water.My wonderful wife xyleese has been my brick,being there for me when im down and depresed and reminding me of what we have achieved together and what we will achieve in the future.

At present we are close to securing a deal on a new gym premisies down south after giving up our home and moving in with family,but i have always been a fighter and can see a faint light at the end of the tunnel.

I have been training with my wife and going through the motions but my diet and other supplements have suffered and taken a back seat due to my lack of finances.

So nows the time to focus on coming back hopefully bigger and better than before and alot wiser as i have learnt alot the past 3-4 months both in business and who my real friends are.

I will not be competing this yr but i will be supporting my wife 100% in her quest for pro status!but i will be running this off season thread following not only my progress but also updating on how the new gym is coming along and giving some insite into what it takes to set up and make successful.hope you enjoy:thumbup1:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

sorry to hear about your gym...but all the best for the new one in pipeline...

your last journal was good..so looking forward to this one

:thumbup1:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks shorty


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

sorry to here bout your gym m8, good luck luck with your new plans and training


----------



## Ben Gingell (Mar 29, 2009)

sorry about your gym. hope you get a new one and im sure it'll be awesome.

im looking forward to following a journal as ive not followed one before... keep in touch

ben


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mate you had it once you will get it all back...like you said you are a warrior...

But whats more important is that you are your misses are proper tight..something i could easily see when we saw you two at the breakfast the day after the finals..

Stay strong..

Fivos


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone and fivos good to hear from you mate hope you are well,yes zee has been really great and helped me keep things together and continues to give me 100% support,just got off the phone from my new landlord so hopefully the wheels should be starting to move in 2 weeks!(speaking of wheels we are off to train legs now)speak soon buddy


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one...go smash them wheels up :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

good attitude bud- NEVER GIVE UP- thats what seperates you from failures- remember the hardest man is one who gets knocked on his ar!e but gets up laughing


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Look forward to reading this  Don't know much about you but you have a great set of arms in that picture


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about whats happened mate..2008 was bad for me too, bankruptcy, losing my home, my job. I thought it was all over. I was determined to get through it all...2009 and now I have 2 jobs, a great mrs, own place again and finances are in order! Will be following your thread mate, best of luck to you.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate terrible news.

Its good you have got a positive outlook and i look forwarding to reading the journal and picking up pointers from some1 experienced like yourself.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone! starting this thread keeps me motivated and we just came back from a superb leg session and went very well it consisted of the following

leg press 4 sets progressive weight 10-12 reps max weight 8 20kg plates per side(not to bad for someone who has not used a plate loader for 4 months! lol

smith machine squats(i prefer these to free squats) 4 sets again progressive weight reps start with 12 then 10/8/6 max weight set 185kg for 6 reps good form nice and low

single leg press(alternate) 3 sets of 10 reps alternating no stopping(very intense,good pump)

seated leg curl 4 sets 10-12 reps moderate weight going for concentration curl rather than to heavy

stiff legged d/lifts 100kg barbell 3 sets 10 reps

toe press for calves 5 sets progressive weight 12 reps each set nice burn with these

seated calf 3 sets 6-8 reps heavy

i usually do standing calf raises but they do not have one of these machines where i am training at the momment.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for your input waheed glad you pulled through it! im a true believer in you have to take the ruff with the smooth just think im due for some smooth now lol


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I know when things are hard it's easy to be down but keep positive mate and look for the best. Sounds like you've had some tough times but you sound strong enough to pick it up! Have always liked the look of your physique from pictures on here so will keep an eye on this! And how far South is this new premises? Any chance you can disclose where abouts it is?


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hello haimer thanks for compliments,when i have signed the lease hopefully next week i will let everyone know exactly where it is(dont want to count chickens before they hatch)also upload some pics of unit as it stands when i move in,needs some work as you will see but im really looking forward to getting to grips with it,we plan on building one of the best bodybuiling gyms in the south and will have a big open weekend when ready


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Its not been good for you Martin, its hard to get back from a knock like that.

However you have Xyleese and your family supporting you which is half the battle.

You are an experienced gym owner and as such will soon be setting up a bigger better place than you had in worcester.

I've had many knockbacks mate but looking back if I hadnt had them I wouldnt be as strong as I am today.

Never lose heart, I always take a few minutes each night before bed to see where I want to be and think back all the things I have to do to get there. Once you do that its not such a struggle mentally as you have already been there in your head and so becomes achievable.

Give me a call anytime mate, you were my inspiration to get into bodybuilding and so if I can help you get your inspiration back in any small way I'd be glad to help.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

good luck for the future buddy, they say what don't kill us makes us stronger, you've had knock backs but you've come through the other side, and as you say you've learned some valuable lessons.........

best of luck buddy


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Where in the South is it? South London? (Please) lol

I think its awesome you are back on your feet again mate, everyone in the game knows you and your wife, you both have great physiques and hunger for the sport. I'm glad you are back in the groove and ready to get back on it. You dont get the highs without the lows mate. Chin up and look forward to seeing you on stage when your ready.

J


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

good luck mate! lookin forward to this journal!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks again everyone its great to have support from you all.

Tom thanks alot mate the reason i decided to start this thread is to get some inspiration and fire back and to be surrounded by friends like yourself to keep me motivated,just left a message on your thread mate and your pics are very inspirational as you have come along way since the first time we met way back in Worcester,I will be at portsmouth to support you and congratulate you on your win(i will be the skinny guy with the bigger wife lol)

I have no doubt in my mind that i will pull things back as life is full of ups and downs but i will always come back swinging!

take care mate.

thanks for your kind words also magic torch and wish you all the best in the future also mate


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Keep fighting Mart.

All the best mate


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks pete and all the best to you,take care


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

managed to get to the gym today and had a quite intense shoulder workout starting with

behind the neck smith press(i only started doing these again about a yr ago as i was always a believer that induries occur very easily if not careful) i feel they are superb when done controlled and excellent for over all development of the delt area.

started with 2 warmups of 40kg,then

1 set of 60kg

1 set of 80kg

1 set of 90kg

and finally 1 set of 100kg

sets 1 to 3 were set at 10 reps

set 4 i managed to squeeze out 6 good reps with a spot from zee

then we did dumbell laterals starting infront of the body and raising just above shoulder height no swinging! and max weight 20kg dumbels reps of 12-15 i find keeping the reps high works better on this exercise and burns like crazy

next i did machine front press again 10-12 reps slow and controlled for 4 sets of 8-10

followed by rear delt cable raisies single arm off lower pully strict and not to heavy

then we fininshed with cable upright rows 3 sets heavy 6-8 reps.

I always do some barbell shrug work with delts 4 sets of 6-8 reps heavy and controlled

first i do 4 sets to the front followed by 4 sets to the rear max weight 200kg 6 reps

this took us about 45 mins as we worked very intense with minimal rest as i love to train this way.

my diet has been a little better this week eating 4 meals aday no supplements at mo and im clean as money is tight,but its a good opportunity to give the body a little rest after last yrs prep as i was on most of the yr!but when finances pick up i will be introducing some creatine,glutamine and whey protien(possibly a good quality weight gainer to help with calorie increase at first)


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi this is Martins Wife Zee , i just like to say im so proud of my hubby for staying strong and still believing in his goals. its not been easy.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

quick update on things,should be finally signing the lease for the new premises by the end of the week (at last) will take about 3 weeks to get up and running and decorated.its going to be more of a bodybuilding gym than my last gym which was aimed for general fitness but also had a wide range of free weights,the reason for this is the space will be limited compared to the last gym so i have cut down on cardio but we will have the folowing kit installed

squat rack

leg press

bench press/incline bench press

hack squat

smith machine

hammer strength style shoulder press and iso back row

t bar row

standing and seated calf raise

cable cross over

dip station

seated row

lat pulldown

tricep pushdown

preacher curl

leg ext/leg curl

dip/chin station

hip abd/aductor

ab crunch machine

rear delt and fly machine

loads of plates 25kg/20kg/15kg/10kg/5kg/2.5kg

dumbells 5kg up to 60kg(looking at adding to range later on)

various olympic bars

limited cardio consists of 2 cybex runners/2 cross trainers/spin bikes and a power jog

The gym is going to be called legends gym(myself and step son are a big fan of superhero marvel legends and it will be a theme gym based on this)so will be very colouful and artistic when we have finished so should look cool!

Where we are based there is a big demand for a good free weight gym so hopefully i can fill that hole and we are constantly being asked when it is due to open(god the solicitors drag it out!)but should be going ahead by the end of the week.

We will be having an open weekend where everyone will be welcome and a few well known bodybuilders have already agreed to show up on the open day to help out(more info at a later date)and may even combine it with a bodybuilding seminar if i can muster up enough volenteers:thumbbviously myself and xyleese will be attending and so far Marina cornwall (natural world pro) and harold m (pro bodybuilder and good friend) have both said they would be happy to help out.

We will be stocking a wide range of cnp supplements and also i will use it as a base for my personal training and my prep for next yrs portsmouth show where i plan to compete.

It is based in Southampton and everyone is invited to drop in throughout the weekend and train or just say hi,i will release the date shortly when i have everything signed and ready to open.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

sounds awsome mate, good luck and hope everything turns out well for you and your family sounds like you reallly deserve it mate. well done for not accepting defeat!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Fantastic mate.

I had no idea about all the troubles you had last year. Glad to see things are going in the right direction in all aspects of your life.

If you need a hand with anything let me know. If so I'll be please to offer my help and support where possible.

You are both good people and I have a lot of time for good people.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds good mate id definatly come if i wasnt so far away good luck in everything tho.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Mart, good luck with the new business venture my friend, hope it all goes well for you and if you need anything then just let me know, don't forget to pop in and see us next time you're in Brum, I think Leroy misses ya!! Give Zee our best wishes and we'll be there at the British to see her win! Next year we'll be doing it all over again so enjoy your year off dieting and get big :beer:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^Hope you are well Simon?

J


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks everyone it is a hard time but The lease should be signed over the next few days so i will be full steam ahead both with the business and my training to get back into some sort of shape lol.

Thanks for the kind words james and i value your friendship and have always admired your dedication .zee and myself hope to catch up with you at portsmouth show this weekend just look out for the skinny guy with the wife whos twice the size lol!!!

all the best mate:beer:

Simon buddy i will come and see you as soon as you are back from fibo(have a good time) and thanks for your best wishes.Give Leyroy my best and i will text him tommorrow to see how he is,i miss our hardcore sessions at temple and the lads!Next yr i will be back hopefully bigger and better before i hit 40:whistling: take care mate see you soon.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

the gym is now open under the name Legends gym. its only a small gym on 2 levels kitted out for bodybuilding with equiptment on every square inch of the building! I am very pleased with the outcome as its been a while with planning and locating a unit as u will know if you have followed this thread.We have alot of free weights,old school equiptment mixed with modern hammer strength style kit with a small selection of cardio kit.

We have been open for about a week now and have around 50 members which is not bad since the flyers and advertising doesnt start until the 25th of this month! The overheads are cheap so we dont need to fight for thousands of members!! like we did in our larger gym!

I am working the gym by myself to give it a personal feel and have already taken a few personal training clients which is where i would like to concentrate my time on.

Anyone is welcome to come and have a free session so please drop by you are more than welcome.I would like to take this opportunity in thanking everyone for there support on here and your kind words it has really kept me possitive.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

I will add a few pics shortly


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

martzee said:


> I will add a few pics shortly


Good luck with the new gym mate. look forward to seeing you at a few shows this year. I believe your mrs is doing the guest spot with me in wales at the ukbff port talbot. hopefully have a chat then!. :beer:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks mate yes she will be guest posing with you should be a great show,we really enjoyed it last yr has a great atmosphere and crowd there.will be good to catch up with you and have a chat,take care.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck with the gym mate sounds very good.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

so where is the location of the gym mate? is it located in Worcester? I thought you have moved down South and the old place was in Worcester...get the full address for us so everyone know where it is...


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

musclemorpheus said:


> so where is the location of the gym mate? is it located in Worcester? I thought you have moved down South and the old place was in Worcester...get the full address for us so everyone know where it is...


x2 mate 

Theres somebody asking on MT about gyms in Worcester and i knew your old one was shut so recommneded Butlers. I'll tell the guy to pop by this journal and if your new place is in Worcester then maybe it might become a new member for you :thumbup1:


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

How`s it going mate. Any details on the gym etc, as I don`t live too far away and need a kick up the backside to get motivated. It sounds just what I`m looking for.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Legends gym is now open in Southampton The address is 19 st marys street,southampton so drop by for a chat and a free training session.

Plenty of free weights dumbells up to 60kg,lots of plate loaded hammer strength style kit,cardio,supplements and clothing avaliable so feel free to drop buy or message me via the site. thanks for your support:thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

more


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

wow mate, making me wish I lived in Southampton!

I dream of a gym like that - much better than the leisure centres round here for sure. :thumbup1:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

and more


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

more still


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

ghostdog said:


> wow mate, making me wish I lived in Southampton!
> 
> I dream of a gym like that - much better than the leisure centres round here for sure. :thumbup1:


thanks mate if u are ever in the area pop in for a free workout:thumb:


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Looks great Martin,

Wall to wall pain!!!! love it!!!

I will try and get my lazy **** over there sometime.

Barny.


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

a*se isnt a rude word!! Bl**dy st*pid this censoring. We are all adults and know all the naughty swear words.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks Barny,would be great to have a work out with when ever you are in the area! hope you and josie are well.


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Thanks mate, what a cracking place. Hope to be in for a workout in the next couple of weeks. I`ve got some plans for a show next year so need your help etc on that one. Is it next to the football stadium????


----------



## thebull1436114614 (Mar 17, 2009)

hi martzee, I used to train in your gym when it was the kingsland before it moved down to area 51 in shirley. Looks like youve done a great job with it and il deffinitely be coming down for a session in the near future!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

jonno will be great to see you and i will gladly help you anyway that i can. The bull yes i got as much kit as i could squeeze in mate plenty to choose from so come on down for a free session!Its situated in st marys street the park is the other side of the small duel track call me if you get lost 07500663969.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Martzee

Cracking looking place you have set up there, i would say I would pop by and say Hi, but Southampton is a bit of a treck from Sheffield, lol.

Hope it all works out well for you though mate.

Dan


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

pro-fitness is reborn! recognise alot of the equiptment martin, looks like its stood the test of time too. remember walking in the first day you opened in worc - keiths "city gym" was immediatly put into retirement ; ). good luck with it.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hulkster whats your name buddy


----------



## Hulkster (Aug 29, 2004)

My names Nick, you wont be able to remember me mate im sure but i was certainly one of your first members at pro - fitness. i first came across you at Keiths City Gym must have been 1999 (ish) you trained with a chap that would often break out into some reggae song inbetween sets hehe (long blond pony tail).

When you opened pro-fitness i joined the same day and trained alone most of the time there early morning. Would often do a 6am-9am cardio session on the cross trainer. Spent most of my wieghts time in the power rack. Prob not giving you much to go on here!

Anyway hope it goes well for you in southampton, Pro - Fitness was a credit to you.

All the best

Nick


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hello nick

lol the blond guy yes my friend John Hill he was never quiet always singing or ranting on to someone taking the **** lol.Thanks for the kind words mate i miss the good old pro fitness days and the lads!

take care my friend

Martin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey buddy nice gym will have to pop in the next time i am around southampton working....

hope you and Zee are good?? if i don't see you before i will catch up with you at the Port Talbot show i have 4 athletes in the show (3 guys and 1 girl (O55kg class....don't tell zee  )) speak soon buddy


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hi paul.

you are more than welcome to drop in anytime,would be good to see you.we are good thanks Zee is dieting well now and made major improvements this yr!Looking forward to the Port Talbot show should be a superb show,bonus this yr Zee is guest posing.see you soon,hope your family are well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we are all good thanks mate....tell Zee she has to be spot on this year as i have been pushing as the girl to beat for the top spot......although she needs to improve her posing


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

should be a good final this yr mate Zee will be hard to beat this yr,may the best women win:thumb: im off to see H next week start to get this sad body back in shape:rockon:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one mate....i have not seen H for some time need to give him a call to catch up....take care mate and give my best to Zee


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

we are on facebook now join us at Legends gym its the profile with the superheroes as the profile picture:thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

banner


----------



## LATS1968 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey,

writing from here in the states.. we have a similiar story.. had to close my gym a few years back.. massively depressed about it for quite some time.. i am happy to see you are getting back on track.. i see you have david leverage pieces.. great stuff when i got to try it overseas.. are they still in business?.. just curious..


----------

